
An Artificial Intelligence Developed Its Own Non-Human Language - jaytaylor
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/06/artificial-intelligence-develops-its-own-non-human-language/530436/?single_page=true
======
jaytaylor
Link to published paper:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14578659](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14578659)

